# Just arrived



## DCC (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello all

We (me the wife & 2 dogs) are new to this game, having had a van for about a month and a half.

We are getting into the swing of things though, with a couple of trips to relatives, a site stop, and a wild camp so far.

We live in Whitby, North Yorks around which there is lots of wild camping happening, so we will be the ones heading out of town as you guys are heading in

Dave


----------



## cipro (Aug 21, 2008)

DCC said:


> Hello all
> 
> We (me the wife & 2 dogs) are new to this game, having had a van for about a month and a half.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to you and all.Love the harbour at whitby and the fish and chips, are they not the best in the country ???????????????


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome and a big 'HI' To you all DCC!!
Everybody has their own ideas  about best 'Fish & Chips'. It depends where you are from!!!!! JIM


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 21, 2008)

*fish and chips !*

i feel a marathon posting on this delicate subject about to happen ! just where are the best fish and chips in the UK.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 21, 2008)

LANCASHIRE!!!!!!       None of your Chinky stuff either, genuine English 'Fish & Chips.' No racism intended here!!  So don't start!!!    JIM!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 21, 2008)

Southwold Norfolk for the best fish and chips without question. Whitby is lovely and a regular destination for me as we stay frequently in Staithes old town.


----------



## Polly (Aug 21, 2008)

Hia
and welcome
can I just say 
            WHITBY LUCKY DUCKS


----------



## cipro (Aug 21, 2008)

*opps*

Oh now!! I hope I hav'nt started a fish&chip
war.But I was impressed with Witby's chip supper, if you think yours is the best
let the chips begin


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 23, 2008)

*fish and chips*

Try the fish and chips at Anstruther in Fife

This is just beside the harbour, quite often queues at the door.
*SCRUMPTIOUS*!

I have spent a few happy hours moored up in the harbour.

Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 23, 2008)

as for fish and chips go to whitby  catch your own get some spuds and fry them yourself nothing better and cheap as for the batter put a slug or too of beer in yummy


----------



## G4GMO (Aug 23, 2008)

Have you ever tried to fry a whole cod in a Hymer.


----------



## DCC (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Whitby fish and chips are amongst the best, he said diplomatically, although a little more expensive than quite a few places.



G4GMO said:


> Have you ever tried to fry a whole cod in a Hymer.


Have you ever seen the size of a full Cod! Irrespective of what your stance is on fish stocks and bans etc it’s a fact that the fish (cod & haddock) landed today are far smaller than those landed 25 plus years ago.

By coincidence in our first ‘proper’ wild camp this weekend we stayed at Cod beck reservoir just outside Osmotherly in North Yorkshire.

We were a little dubious when 8 lads in two cars turned up at 7pm but they took their tents and put them up on the other side of the beck. Once they were settled I took the two dogs for a walk past them and had a little chat to establish their ‘humanisation’.

In the early hours the heavens opened and it lashed it down, the lads must have legged it back to civilisation.

Dave


----------



## cipro (Aug 25, 2008)

Had fish and chips in Barmouth yeaterday big queue 
£4.10 expeted them to taste better some how.Eating them over looking the harbour at 17.30 with the sun on my back aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh not bad


----------



## lenny (Aug 25, 2008)

DCC said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> Whitby fish and chips are amongst the best, he said diplomatically, although a little more expensive than quite a few places.
> 
> ...



Osmotherley rings a bell, in the 70s. I walked from there to Ravenscar, 45 miles I believe in 16 hours in what was known then as the Lyke Wake Walk,it nearly killled me


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 7, 2008)

Just to let you all see what a proper chip buttie looks like!  From the West Silloth Chipery!!!  





They tasted good as well!!    JIM.


----------



## lenny (Sep 7, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Just to let you all see what a proper chip buttie looks like!  From the West Silloth Chipery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly looks tasty, I,ll bet you were parked up outside the lifeboat station


----------



## DCC (Sep 7, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Just to let you all see what a proper chip buttie looks like!  From the West Silloth Chipery!!!
> 
> They tasted good as well!!    JIM.


I hope you enjoyed your Chips Jim

But to get decent fish you’re on the wrong side of the UK 

Dave


----------



## Trevor (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello DCC and welcome.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 8, 2008)

Spot on Lenny!!  
I wondered how you did that,  until I looked at the background through my window!   JIM.


----------



## carthago (Sep 8, 2008)

lancashire? lancashire?just step over the border to white rose county for best fish n chips and that picture of them chips. well they ar,nt brown  enough not rite chips


----------

